# some extra dough



## The_Traveler (May 16, 2007)

I am content with all the cameras equipment tripod stuff I have and really am considering a foray into portrait and product efforts.

I am considering the Busy Bee package from AlienBee http://www.alienbees.com/busy.html

Comments? warnings?

Lew


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2007)

lol, busy bee package, cute. 

Where's the power pack?


----------



## bluerangeriii (May 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> lol, busy bee package, cute.
> 
> Where's the power pack?




hahaha.

i dont think it needs one if its gonna be stationary.  alien bee plugs straight into the wall. and has the slaves built in so the all fire at the same time.

a company i work for uses alien bee strobes.  they are very easy to use.  but fine adjusting can be annoying because it avoids numbers and just gives you a lever that goes from min-max to decide the power you want from it.    there are a few markings to help guide you on what is half power and what not.  i personally think alien bee products dont feel as sturdy as other strobes ive worked with.  and their stuff is often bigger and bulkier than others so you need a lot of room for not as much power.  

if you do decide to go with it you might want to buy their reciever and transmitter.  (which you can only use with alien bee strobes)  but it is cheaper than others and works.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 16, 2007)

Can anyone suggest another vendor that I can get similar 'stuff' at comparable prices?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2007)

bluerangeriii said:


> hahaha.
> 
> i dont think it needs one if its gonna be stationary.  alien bee plugs straight into the wall. and has the slaves built in so the all fire at the same time.
> 
> ...


Mkay, I use 2400W Speedotrons when i'm in the studio and I need a powerpack to use those.


----------



## craig (May 19, 2007)

What exactly is your lighting style or what are you trying to achieve? I would suggest going basic and adding on as your needs grow. Something along the lines of 2 heads, huge soff box, umbrellas and snoot. Leave money in the budget for a background, grip, and reflectors. 

B & H has a wide variety of kits that will fit your exact needs. Also if you shoot mostly still life and or interiors you may be happier with a tungsten set up.

Love and Bass


----------



## eravedesigns (May 20, 2007)

I have a Alienbee B400 and its great. A lot more power than I expected from it and Alienbee has tons of accessories for it! Only bad thing about them is dont get the cheap stand from them because its not to sturdy Im not sure which stand is in that package though. Their customer service is also amazing and if anything ever goes wrong even something you do they will replace it and fix it most of the time free.


----------



## bbrown2146 (May 20, 2007)

I use Novatron Lights, but recently tried some Opus K250 lights from Norman Camera. These light were surprisingly light and easy to work with. The kit I received to try had 2 heads with umbrellas and stands. I used them in portrait sessions and they worked very well. I am a portrait photographer for the most part.


----------

